# Looking for Side Rod Screws and Washer for AristoCraft 0-4-0



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

I have an Aristo-Craft 0-4-0 {RC Cola} Steam Loco that I found recently that was packed away in a wrong box, however the screw and a washer {serrated?, it looks like an extremely miniature gear about 1/16, maybe 1/8 inch thick, it's NOT a lock washer!} is missing on one side of the loco. Didn't find it in the box, so may have been lost before it got packed away.

Anyone know where I can find this specialized screw, this is one that ACE Hardware, HD or Lowes couldn't help with it, the screw is small, but the head is larger than the hole on the side rod so that the rod does not slip off the rear wheel it's attached too. The serrated washer{since I have no idea what this particular washer is called, it is NOT a lock washer!} goes between the inner and outer driver rods, then the screw holds it all in place, leaving room for freedom of movement.

I'd use another screw and a small flat washer on the outer rod if I could find something that would fit and hold everything together.

Anyone have any suggestions for a replacement screw and washer{s} for this loco?

I'm in the process or rebuilding it with a new fan driven MTH smoke unit, along with some additional lighting, but until I can find a screw that will fit and a washer thick enough to keep the inside and outer side rods apart, I won't be able to run the loco.

Thanks in advance for any advice or where I might find a viable alternative to replacing these screws on this loco.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Try Navin at Crest before he goes into hiding. He has some Aristo parts.
If all else fails drill it out and run a small threaded bolt through and solder a nut on the back side. File to clear.
Hey whats another rivet to count?
John


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't know if they'd work, but maybe take a look at the LGB or Bachmann side rod screws


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Mike Flea said:


> I don't know if they'd work, but maybe take a look at the LGB or Bachmann side rod screws


I have LGB Stainz Loco's, but they don't seem to have side rod screws in them. Well not what I'd call a screw, more like a bolt, but I guess that's pretty close. 

I've got a stripped gearing in one of my Stainz motor blocks, so maybe I'll see if I can find the right tool to remove those side rod bolts and hope they may fit the AristoCraft 0-4-0. 

I hope they will fit, they'd look much better than the screw that's still in the one side now!

Will let you know if the work, once I get them out and off the Stainz!

Thanks for the suggestion. Don't know why I didn't think to check the stripped geared block for that. Sometimes the obvious is right in front of us and we still don't see it. ROFL


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Just find anything that will screw in properly, then take that to be matched up at an engineering supply to the type and length you want. 

Andrew


----------

